# Trial lernen in Nürnberg



## YoEddy (6. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Trailer,
gibt es in Nürnberg irgendwelche Trialer die jetzt in der dunklen Jahreszeit eine beleuchtete Halle mit Hindernissen haben wo man das hopsen,balancieren,Hinterrad versetzen, auf schmalen Planken fahren etc. üben kann??
Bzw. welche die mir das zeigen, Tipps geben können und einfach mit üben wollen?


Vielen Dank für die Info

Yoeddy


----------



## Kersbacher (11. Oktober 2001)

Hi YoEddy,
meinereiner und meinereinerPartner wollen auch, wohnen aber am Rande der Fränkischen in Forchheim, bzw. Heroldsbach.
Sollte ich was hören, sag ich Bescheid, sonst Du, wobei Nürnberg schon arg weit weg ist. Trotzdem interessant.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (31. Oktober 2001)

Moin, versuch mal unter:

http://www.stone-raets.de/

die hatten letztes Jahr ne Halle der Bahn oder sie trieben sich
unter ner Brücke in Langwasser rum.


Happy Trails


----------



## Ludachris (11. September 2003)

wir fahren immer am cinecita wir sind meistens zu dritt wenn jemand bock hat
kann ja am samstag 13.9 wir sind ab 12 da
 vorbeischauen wir sind keine profis


oder ruf an 01745399319


----------



## Techniker (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Moin, versuch mal unter:
> 
> http://www.stone-raets.de/
> ...



*Link funzt nicht ! 
Wahrscheinlich hast da n paar Buxelstaben verstöpselt * *plöppsssssss*


----------

